# 67 Lemans pinchweld molding removal



## Brandon1222 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello, I’m new to the forum and I’ve searched for some time on here and online on how to remove the pinchweld molding on a 67 lemans convertible. I’m helping a friend because he’s not too computer savvy and his old clips are breaking so the molding is popping up. He ordered a new kit that comes with 12 clips. I’ve read that people use butyl tape on the pinchweld or something to keep water out? Either way I was hoping someone could help me in how to remove this molding without destroying it so we can replace the clips to hold it in. Any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Brandon1222 (Aug 1, 2018)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

My 68 has screws and clips.....remove the screws and the tip out of the clips. Looks like 67 is different though. You may need the Fisher Body Manual or Shop Manual for that year to see how the trim is attached.

This link might help. Look down to where he is working on the trim...

http://www.squidsfabshop.com/convtop1/convtop1.htm


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon1222 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, that’s helps, we may add the screw to help. But I still can’t find how to pop it off. Seems like the clips are in a channel in the trim and then you need to somehow pry it off the pinchweld. I just don’t want to damage perfectly good 52 year old trim.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Ha what a hoot. That's my website.
If you want to remove the convertible well trim, you must remove the side "reveal" trim where the quarter windows are. Once removed, you will see screws that were covered up. Remove those screws and you can now pull off the well trim.
I didn't have luck with the original clips alone, so that's why I added an additional screw in the middle, which is covered up by the overlapping piece
Good luck. If you have more questions, email me...should be on the website.
Dave (squidtone)


----------

